
Ask HN: Successful cases of boostrapping a b2c startup in recent years? - archibaldJ
For one to be ramen profitable it is important to bootstrap as much as possible in early stages (which often resorts to doing things that don&#x27;t scale, etc).<p>And appearantly that is one of the advantages of b2b, where it is possible to achieve ramen profitablity in very early times through sales-driven product mangement, etc.<p>But what are about b2c? What are some successful cases of boostrapping a b2c start-up in recent years? Is it even possible to achieve that in this day and age? Under what circumstances will such bootstrapping be possible?<p>I&#x27;ve been working on a b2c start-up for half a year now. We have very limited capital and unless through loans it will only make sense to start hiring after the seed round. We pitched to some investors but didn&#x27;t really get anythere. It has occured to us that perhaps we have to pivot our entire product to b2b (or we are not going to survive, esp at times like this), and that is certainly a very different game v.s. b2c both in terms of product mangement and the go-to-market strategy.<p>So before putting the nail in the coffin, we&#x27;re curious to go through a list of successful cases of boostrapping a b2c start-up and see if we can learn something from them or is this really an end for us (b2c-wise).<p>Thanks!
======
igeligel_dev
The story of veed.io is quite interesting. They have a nice series of updates
on Indiehackers and their blog:

* [https://www.indiehackers.com/product/veed](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/veed) * [https://www.veed.io/blog](https://www.veed.io/blog)

You can also use the search functionality of Indiehackers to discover certain
products. This search might be something you look for:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/products?minRevenue=5&targetCus...](https://www.indiehackers.com/products?minRevenue=5&targetCustomers=b2c)

~~~
archibaldJ
that is super interesting mate. Thanks for the pointer!

